# Arduino mega vs Raspberry Pi vs Beaglebone Negro, cual es mejor ?



## juanpcordoba (Jul 13, 2014)

Estoy empezando con un proyecto de un hexápodo y quería saber cuál es la mejor tarjeta para programar el robot, viendo la adquisición de datos y las comunicaciones cual me aconsejan que podría utilizar?


----------



## salvador33 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yo creo que arruinó por el lenguaje que es mas sencillo y tienes muchas placas económicas para añadir a tus proyectos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2014)

Define "mejor", eso puede significar muchas cosas
-El mas barato
-El de mas potencia de cálculo
-El que a mi mas me gusta
-El que se programar
-El que venden en la esquina
-El que consume menos
...


----------



## salvador33 (Jul 13, 2014)

Facil de  de encontrar y comprar ,muy económico,mas que raspery ,y los módulos son muy económicos.
Yo por ejemplo he comprado el tiny rtc  que es un reloj con memoria EEPROM por 3€ por eBay.
La programación es de alto nivel y sencillo.
Rápido y muy versátil.
El raspery es mas complejo todo,si es para robot yo lo gastaría.


----------



## juanpcordoba (Jul 13, 2014)

el mas economico y el de mas potencia en los cálculos para el robot


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2014)

Pides dos cosas antagónicas.
Así a ojo el mas potente en CPU con diferencia es el raspbery, el mas barato no; arduinos hay desde 5€


----------



## salvador33 (Jul 14, 2014)

Si mas potente y con periféricos como salida de vídeo etc,pero mas versátil y sencillo de programar el arduino


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 14, 2014)

Te recomiendo ampliamente el arduino, añado otras ventajas:

Arduino es más resistente a errores de hardware, si por alguna razón haces algún corto en el micro no sufrirá tanto y en un extremo, que se queme, fácilmente podrás reemplazar su uC, en cambio Raspberry y Beaglebone no.


----------



## LittleBastard (Jul 14, 2014)

no esta entre tus opciones pero yo te recomiendo una Launchpad de TI, son mejores que los Arduino y tambien son mas baratos, principalmente la Tiva C, te estoy hablando de un microcontrolador de 32 bits, 120MHz, conexión Ethernet, 2 ADC de 12 Bit y muchas cosas mas muy útiles. Tan sólo cuesta $19.99 dolares, cinco dolares más barato que el Arduino Uno. Si eres muy de Arduino por su fácil programación pues tambien te tengo buenas noticias porque existe el Energía IDE que es igual de sencillo que hacerlo con el IDE de Arduino.
Si en tu proyecto vas a integrar comunicaciones inalámbricas y sensores un microcontrolador de 8 bit no es suficiente.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2014)

Desde luego es una muy buena opción la Launchpad de TI, podrías poner algún enlace.

Arduinos he comprado por poco mas de 5$ 
*5,18$:* http://www.dx.com/es/p/diy-atmega328p-16mhz-electric-block-module-blue-172858
http://www.buyincoins.com/item/44504.html#.U8QZL0DCc9M
http://www.dx.com/es/p/tj-02-pro-mini-module-atmega328-5v-16m-for-arduino-blue-250587

El DUE que también es de 32 bits:
http://www.buyincoins.com/item/43732.html#.U8QZjEDCc9M

Ya que estamos semiofftopic, ¿álguien sabe que es esto?
http://www.buyincoins.com/item/45180.html#.U8QajUDCc9M
El precio es muy interesante. Pone que es arduino pero no me parece que sea así.


----------



## LittleBastard (Jul 14, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Desde luego es una muy buena opción la Launchpad de TI, podrías poner algún enlace.



Aquí tienes la información de todas las Launchpad

Aquí tienes la Tiva C a $19.99
Por el precio aun prefiero la Tiva C sobre la DUE porque tiene mayor velocidad de procesamiento y un pequeño inconveniente pero que hay que tomar en cuenta es que con la DUE tenemos que trabajar a 3.3 Volts.

Aquí la Launchpad original a $9.99

Yo me refería a los Arduino que venden en la pagina oficial 

Lo que mencionas es un microcontrolador STM32F103C8T6 en un formato parecido a los Arduino, aquí hay otro que por un dolar más tienes una versión mas robusta y con un conector JTAG.

Lo importante aquí es que hay muchas opciones de donde escoger, hay que tener en cuenta el tamaño de tu hexapodo y que cosas vas a controlar de él.
Ahora que recuerde llegue a ver un proyecto similar utilizando un FPGA, así que tambien puede ser otra opción.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracias por la info del los launchpad, es interesante y competitivo el animalito.

Ya había visto mas placas STM32 como la que indicas, lo que no se es como se programa etc, echaré un vistazo a la web de ST que creo que es por donde debí de empezar. A ver si promocionana algún entorno amigable.



Hay infinidad de "arduinos" de otras marcas y de "raspberrys" lo único es que parece que haber sido los primeros les da cierta ventaja; hay librerías a montón, foros de apoyo etc. Me parece que otras plataformas están algo ams paradas en ese aspecto.


----------



## LittleBastard (Jul 15, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Gracias por la info del los launchpad, es interesante y competitivo el animalito.
> 
> Ya había visto mas placas STM32 como la que indicas, lo que no se es como se programa etc, echaré un vistazo a la web de ST que creo que es por donde debí de empezar. A ver si promocionana algún entorno amigable.
> 
> ...



Te dejo un link donde puedes encontrar información sobre todas las placas de desarrollo de ST, son muchas es algo no esperaba.

Tienes razón Arduino cuenta con una comunidad muy grande donde puedes encontrar la solución a casi todas las dudas que tengas. El problema que yo veo es que con tantas librerías y todo ya esta hecho los mas nuevos no aprenden a programar, sólo copean los códigos y a veces hasta vienen a pedir que les hagamos todo el trabajo. De eso no trata Arduino y demás tarjetas porque son sólo tarjetas de desarrollo que te sirven para entrenarte, aprender a programar sus microcontroladores, tambien son muy útiles para hacer pruebas y cuando todo te funciona bien ya puedes armar tu propio circuito a la medida de tus necesidades. Pero bueno eso ya es otro tema y supongo que la mayoría se deja llevar por lo mas fácil. 

Para no desviarme tanto del tema aquí dejo un enlace a este proyecto de hexapodo.


----------



## Otoniel (Jul 23, 2014)

Para robótica y automatización (no tan industrial) me que do con arduino, ya si se trata de procesos mas complejos que incluyan web con manejo de bases de datos, que requieran aplicaciones con reloj en tiempo real, etc. me quedo con la raspberry, no necesitas ponerle RTC y facilmente puedes manejar bases de datos, hacer querys y otras cosas mas informáticas. la beaglebone no la he probado.


----------



## Renoxxx (Jul 25, 2014)

Arduino puede ser la mejor opcion por economico y lo encuentras en cualquier lado, para un mejor robot recomiendo la raspberry pi por su capacidad de procesamiento.


----------



## thunder2 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hola Little, intente hacerme una Maple artesanal con un STM32F103R8T6, intente grabar el boot con una board STM32F0 discovery por SWD, pero nada. Tengo la plaqueta sin funcionar, ¿Que error fue para que yo no pudiera programar el micro?. Gracias y buen día.


----------



## LittleBastard (Ago 6, 2014)

thunder2 dijo:


> Hola Little, intente hacerme una Maple artesanal con un STM32F103R8T6, intente grabar el boot con una board STM32F0 discovery por SWD, pero nada. Tengo la plaqueta sin funcionar, ¿Que error fue para que yo no pudiera programar el micro?. Gracias y buen día.



Qué errores te da al momento de querer cargar el bootloader?


----------

